# Angel step firewood...



## Mr. Peet (Dec 14, 2018)

Does not appear to yield any more BTU's than its common grain counterpart...

This is red maple (_Acer rubrum_)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 14, 2018)

Sure looks like it. 

I almost burned this one but thought twice

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 14, 2018)

What does the other side look like? I sometimes find this feature at the base of trunks where it widens out, but the figure doesn't seem to go very deep. Would be cool if yours did.


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 14, 2018)

A curly staircase. 

I had a bunch of ash with this that was amazing.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## phinds (Dec 14, 2018)

Very cool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2018)

Did you find this near the Hooker? Might be a subliminal message here?? Just saying.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 14, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Did you find this near the Hooker? Might be a subliminal message here?? Just saying.....



Angel, ah, no Mike, she was gone by the time I was of age...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

